# not a unicorn - Journey can fly !



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

with the help of computer savy friend Cathy I will be posting some pictures of her dog Carmspack Journey IPO 1 .
In this set she is being worked by a tall strong , French ring trainer and competitor .

This post pretty much gives a "home" for the pictures to be sent to.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Confidence - Quiet powet


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Gorgeous dog!
That must have been exciting to see and a proud moment for you!!!
Moms


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Cathy that was fast !

The first picture shows Laurel and Journey .
I have to laugh because after seeing a dozen or so pictures , everytime Laurel happens to be included , she and Journey are totally in sync , in expression , even though there is no way either one is able to see the other .
Great bond and great teamwork !
Laurel came to me for her second dog after her Saga had passed away after a great old age .
Laurel had fun and experienced obedience trialing , achieving a UD (might be more) , never Schutzhund or protection sports.

Had Laurel not come along when she did , Journey would not have left .

My recommendation was that Journey be allowed a normal family life , no pattern training , no prep -- either the instincts are there or they are not . So for the first year the dog was allowed to experience a social life , able to go anywhere , anytime, see and deal with any one or situation.
I believe there was no formal training before 2 years of age? 
Caught on quickly . First time out BH - high , IPO 1 , first time out , high. First time trainer , handler , trailer .


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you all.Journey is a very pretty girl who does appear to be able to fly.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

now you can say she flies .

since puppyhood this dog has had these powerful , uninhibited flights through air. She's got a good two foot clearance on this jump .


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

carmspack said:


> now you can say she flies .
> 
> since puppyhood this dog has had these powerful , uninhibited flights through air. She's got a good two foot clearance on this jump .




Hips of a Mal lol !!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

She's an amazing dog and such a pleasure to watch her train!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

And she is Gus' auntie-dog . Journey's brother Sumo is the sire of Gus. I know for a fact , since I was there, that Gus has captured the interest of the Ring trainer -- comments about strong natural fight drive .


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Maybe this time next year we will have simular pictures of Gus! !


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

Carmen and Cathy thank you so much for posting these pictures. I was very fortunate to have my daughter travel with me to train and she was able to take some pictures. Previous to this session it has been just Journey and I training and no cameras.

When training things happen so quickly it takes a very keen eye to see and appreciate everything that has occurred, so this stop in time is great for me

Yes Carmen you are right no formal training of any kind until she was 2. This was very difficult but we let her be a dog and show me naturally what she would bring to the table, She loves to jump always has and always seems so free in the air and to know where her body is in the air and can right herself for a safe landing.

Laurel


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Laurel can't wait to see the pictures of her on the swaying bridge .

In the last two pictures Journey is driving in to the decoy , pushing him backwards , controlling his movement , even though the decoy is using the stick . Not prey, which I said she would do , as it is a family trait . I think I said this when you picked her up to take home Laurel. And there it is . Her eyes are open and drilling the decoy with eye contact , her ears are up , not pinned - confident , and her grip is deep and centered. You can see those back legs digging in and resisting , forcing the decoy to move back.
Second picture there -- this is a French Ring decoy who is not feeding or jamming the sleeve to the dog - in this shot I see a bit of esquive , forcing the dog to catch the decoy/sleeve , not the decoy catch the dog .

There are lots of other pictures , the dog tugging on the sleeve causing the decoy to bend forward to keep his balance , the dog driving the decoy over environmental debris , nothing concerns the dog .


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

Cathy 
I think I will finish up getting my IPO3 next spring and join you in ring
Laurel


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

Carmen as soon as I can I will forward the videos of her doing this field of obstacles, She climbed a 5 foot ladder to get on a horizontal ladder and the individual with her had just met her. He had her standing platzing and sitting and then goes down a slide at the other end. She was so biddable with him.

There were so many obstacles, running through a chute, walking on a cat walk, going on the teter tauter (do not know how to spell that) and then the trainer was asking her to go back up the cat walk and this shute was right beside it and she jumped on top of the chute and started walking on this thing. 
Climbing the ladder and then going down this sagging swinging plank bridge and up the other side was impressive.

Will have to go back up there she had a blast and almost completed walking on those telephone poles stuck in the ground.

Really I just stood back and admired this dog for who and what she is.

Thanks Carmen for everything


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That bitch should  have puppies.

And one should be mine


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats on the IPO1! Those are some awesome action shots!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats on the title. Any video?


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

There seems to be some confusion. Journey and I got are IPO1 last fall this is just training for 2 and 3 which I will get next spring.

She is just an amazing dog which she comes by naturally. We did not start training until she was 2. We just let her be a dog. Can only speak to my experience but I think because I waited and let her develop her training happened very quickly and easily. I never had any issues she has always wanted to work and be with me. She is very fast learner and is always happy if this makes sense. For a female I have been told she is forgiving of me as this is my first time in this sport and do make errors.

I have trained with some other dogs of this lineage and they all appear to have the same head space and work ethic.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Saphire said:


>


OMG, wish I could jump that high!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

It was so nice to meet Laurel at Regionals, but now I want to see Journey perform in person!

Great pictures, that jump is perfection!


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Wild Wolf
I will let you know when we will be competing will be early spring, may be in Quebec and in the US as well.
I hear they have High level competition in Quebec would really like to see how Journey stacks up. I also want to experience many more fields to see how she is in unfamiliar surroundings different size fields etc. I am fortunate that I have access to several different training field and decoys and so far so good.
Environmental changes do not seem to concern her, either training fields for sport , or a field full of strange obstacles.

Travelling and competing at different venues will also be good for me and my response to them. I am usually good with pressure and competition due to my childhood experiences and my profession, I go into zone, don't know if you or anyone else has experienced it, It is just you and your dog everything else is there but not if you know what I mean.


----------

